# Turbo water lines behind block - Removal



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I need to either remove or loop the water lines for my single turbo setup that run round the back of the engine.

I know they come from the back of the intake plenum and are a bastard to get to... 

As a temporary measure i have looped the line from one of the metal pipes to the front while doing my single setup but this is literally so i can turn the car on.

Are the two red pipes at the far left of this pic the water lines that run to the metal lines that i need to block off?










Otherwise, does anyone know the thread size for the two metal lines so i can get a braided hose for the larger one and run it to the front (also what size will i need to plug into the front of the plenum) and a bolt to block the smaller one.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone know, or anyone want to come and help!??


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes and no only one of the red pipes is the water ( larger dia 8mm ) the other is the vacuum to the actuators


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> Yes and no only one of the red pipes is the water ( larger dia 8mm ) the other is the vacuum to the actuators


Does the red go into a metal pipe that splits into two?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

You can see the water pipe at the bottom of the three that run along the back.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

MS33 said:


> You can see the water pipe at the bottom of the three that run along the back.


Thanks for that picture mate that's very helpful!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Your welcome.


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

What are the other two pipes for at back of block ?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I managed to remove all the pipes at the back finally this weekend!

I had to remove the plenum to do it as there was no chance in hell they were coming off from under the car. Its lucky I did to as the plenum gaskets were knackered on #1 and #6 and looked like they were leaking pretty bad as they had snapped although the gasket as a whole looked in good nick.

I am going to replace them with metal gaskets now.

Just need to find a couple of suitable bungs to block the two water lines at the back, any ideas?

Nath - The two other pipes are actually vacuum pipes, one is the thin one and the other is connected to the two pipe part that has a water line on it, I thought they were both water but they are not! Thats why i was so confused.


----------

